#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ISO 29001:2010 & API Q1:2013 Specs

## Tsakjohn

Dear all, 



Can you please inform me if there is any link to download these standards for free?See More: ISO 29001:2010 & API Q1:2013 Specs

----------


## pandegani

Yes me too, Hi gents, would you please upload ISO 29001:2010 for us?

Thanks

----------


## pandegani

Yes me too, Hi gents, would you please upload ISO 29001:2010 for us?

Thanks

----------


## Cecile_P

Hi, I do not have ISO TS 29001:2010 but her are links that might be of help:
ISO TS 29001:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Addendum 1 - June 2010 - Specification for Quality Programs for the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industry - ANSI/API SPECIFICATION Q1- 8th Edition, December 2007; ISO TS 29001:2007 (Identical), Petroleum, petrochemical and natural gas industries - Sector specific requirements - Requirements for product and service supply organizations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Documents specified by ISO/TS 29001:2007 but not specified by ISO 9001:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Cecile_P

Hi, I do not have ISO TS 29001:2010 but her are links that might be of help:
ISO TS 29001:2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Addendum 1 - June 2010 - Specification for Quality Programs for the Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industry - ANSI/API SPECIFICATION Q1- 8th Edition, December 2007; ISO TS 29001:2007 (Identical), Petroleum, petrochemical and natural gas industries - Sector specific requirements - Requirements for product and service supply organizations
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Documents specified by ISO/TS 29001:2007 but not specified by ISO 9001:2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tsakjohn

[QUOTE=selmagis;256700]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links][/QUOTE

Thank you very much.

I was able to get the Q1 specs from the 4shared link.

I am still in need of ISO/TS 29001:2010. 

Hopefully I can get it somehow.

----------


## Tsakjohn

> Hi, I do not have ISO TS 29001:2010 but her are links that might be of help:
> ISO TS 29001:2007
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you for your reply.

I was able to get API Q1, which is similar to ISO 29001:2007

However I am trying to get the 2010 edition in order to compare and spot any differences, since ISO/TS 29001:2010 deviates from the API Q1 standard.

Thanks again for spending time to answer.

----------


## agoede

ISO 29001:2010 is similar to API Q1 8th
Some differences appear with API Q1 9th.

API edit the conformity matrix wich you can compare API Q1 9th and ISO9001. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## agoede

ISO 29001:2010 is similar to API Q1 8th
Some differences appear with API Q1 9th.

API edit the conformity matrix wich you can compare API Q1 9th and ISO9001. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Upload as per your request!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Upload as per your request!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rezajun28200

I need "ISO 21650:2007
Actions from waves and currents on coastal structures"
please send me this standard.
my ID is "Ro.Rezaei@gmail.com"



thank you very muchSee More: ISO 29001:2010 & API Q1:2013 Specs

----------


## rezajun28200

I need "ISO 21650:2007
Actions from waves and currents on coastal structures"
please send me this standard.
my ID is "Ro.Rezaei@gmail.com"

thank you very much

----------


## ra_junaidi

Dear Han Ah Kwang,

Kindly re-upload ISO 29001:2010 Standard... as above link expired.

Many thanks...

Regards,
Razi Ahmad

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Only API Q1:2013... for ISO 29001:2010, I have to check where I kept.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arirosyadi

hello, i need API Spec Q2. could any one share it ?

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Specification Q1 9th June 2013 (Errata 1,2 Mar. 2014)
API Specification Q2 1st Dec. 2011+A1 June 2016 Specification for Quality Management System Requirements for Service Supply Organizations for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries

----------


## arirosyadi

hi Marty, thanks a lot

----------


## lalimadhu

does any one have a copy of the DIS 29001:2018 if available please share it thanks 
M A Chari

----------

